
Why You Should Care About Brexit - abcampbell
https://medium.com/@alexanderbcampbell/why-you-should-care-about-brexit-1d37afbdc136#.lsrfodtyw
======
J_Darnley
I do care and I am thrilled that the UK made the right decision.

~~~
abcampbell
[http://bit.ly/2925W6M](http://bit.ly/2925W6M) :-D

~~~
J_Darnley
What are you hiding behind that url shortener? [EDIT] Ah, some youtube video
[https://archive.is/uNUCo](https://archive.is/uNUCo) If you want to shitpost
try a webm.

~~~
dkersten
Or you could explain why you feel the way you do and (s)he would have been
able to have a discussion instead of shitposting.

~~~
abcampbell
+1 That _was_ my reply... "Yeah, well that's just like, your opinion, man."

~~~
J_Darnley
So be it. I can just copy-paste a previous comment of mine.

The EU is a horrible, undemocratic, wasteful bureaucracy. If Britain can
trigger its collapse then good. It is a shame that Greece didn't manage this
economically (yet).

The cookie law. Farm subsidies to produce and then dispose of product. All
languages being tolerated in the parliament requiring a full 2D matrix of
translators. Their civil servants getting paid ridiculous salaries, tax free.
The fact they shift between Brussels and Strasburg every other week.

Oh, I say this as a Brit expat living elsewhere in the EU. I fully expect to
get deported when we/it/they leave. I just wish I had a vote.

